# Any Escambia Reports North of The Causeway Area?



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Crackers, cats, bluegills, etc.??


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been getting a few small bass and a handful of marginal bream lately. Its been kind of slow. We are going to try setting some hooks this weekend. Will let yall know if we have any luck!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *tightlines (7/24/2008)*I have been getting a few small bass and a handful of marginal bream lately. Its been kind of slow. We are going to try setting some hooks this weekend. Will let yall know if we have any luck!


opcorn Let us know how you do...good luck!


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah. Please keep us posted. I'm on that river a lot in the fall, winter and spring.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

We ran bush hooks all night friday north of gulf power and only caught a few gar and a hardhead. We used live and dead bait and checked them every hour or 2. I threw a beetle spin for a couple hours sat morning and caught about 12 bream a couple little bass and a 20 inch red.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

You putting in at Smith's?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

yep!


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

I've got some pretty good holes in that area. Can't wait till it cools off a little!


----------

